# Gaggia Classic backflushing problem



## 52fitz (May 18, 2010)

Hello all

I usually backflush my Gaggia classic, using about half a teaspoon of Puly Caff, once every 10 days or so. I've been dong this regularly for a long time.

All of a sudden the backflush process isn't working as nothing comes out of the escape pipe into the drip tray.

The process of making espresso still works as normal.

Just wondered if anyone else had had any similar experiences or had any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

52f


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Blocked, sticking or failed 3 way solenoid valve I reckon, have a search on the forum for advice on this.

Here is one thread about it http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1469-Unsticking-solenoid&highlight=split+solenoid


----------



## 52fitz (May 18, 2010)

Going to have a look at the solenoid this weekend.

I've never taken my machine apart before - is it a reasonably simple task to remove, clean and replace the solenoid?

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks

52f


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

t is not hard to do. email through my website and i will give you detailed instructions, i will then copy them on here, glen may want to stick them on to help others


----------



## 52fitz (May 18, 2010)

Thank you very much for the kind offer.

I have sent an email to [email protected]

52f


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

just sent you details, have emailed glenn as to the possibilites of putting the instructions on here for all to use to use

regards

Mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking forward to receiving them and will add them to the Wiki


----------

